# Good luck today Steff!



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2012)

Hope that everything goes well for you today in your new job Steff!


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 16, 2012)

Will be thinking of you Steff.  We all know you will make a good impression and they will begin to wonder how they did without you.
Don't forget New Year, New You.


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck misses xxx


----------



## Steff (Jan 16, 2012)

Alan,Maisie and Di thank you so much x 
M yes it will be my year


----------



## margie (Jan 16, 2012)

Hope all goes well Steff.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck Steff, hope you have a stress free day in your new job.


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck Steff. Go show em girl 

John


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck Steff


----------



## Monica (Jan 16, 2012)

Am thinking of you  enjoy your new job.


----------



## imtrying (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck Steff!!!

Let us know how it goes...want to hear all about it


----------



## FM001 (Jan 16, 2012)

Fingers crossed it all went well Steff


----------



## rachelha (Jan 16, 2012)

Hope it went well, tell as all about it


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 16, 2012)

Hope you had a good first day.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 16, 2012)

Can't wait to hear all about it Steff!


----------



## Steff (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi all, went great thanks, feet are on fire and my tummy is rumbling hehe, spent 2 hours peeling spuds pmsl, rest of time doing washing sweeping and garnishes etc etc.


----------



## margie (Jan 16, 2012)

Glad to hear that you enjoyed the day - long may that continue.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2012)

Glad to hear it went well Steff!


----------



## Steff (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you, first day nerves got the better of me and i went from 10.10 till 17.05 with nothing to eat, although chef did offer me mash with melted cheese on at about 4 t which i said no .So from tomorrow I take a sandwitches in


----------



## am64 (Jan 16, 2012)

make sure you eat sensibly and regular sensible nibbles raw veg pretty good ...do they know re dx ? mash and cheese sound yum esp if hungry ..well done in resisting ..i missed lunch today and ended up with small fries and a bit of fried chickrn at 4pm when i got a break


----------



## Steff (Jan 16, 2012)

am64 said:


> make sure you eat sensibly and regular sensible nibbles raw veg pretty good ...do they know re dx ? mash and cheese sound yum esp if hungry ..well done in resisting ..i missed lunch today and ended up with small fries and a bit of fried chickrn at 4pm when i got a break



No sitting down with boss on Wednesday to go through all that am.


----------



## am64 (Jan 16, 2012)

good stuff steff xx hope all goes well x


----------



## imtrying (Jan 17, 2012)

glad to hear it went well Steff 

Here's to the rest of the week! but mmmmm to creamy mash and cheese! yum yum!


----------



## Steff (Jan 17, 2012)

imtrying said:


> glad to hear it went well Steff
> 
> Here's to the rest of the week! but mmmmm to creamy mash and cheese! yum yum!



LOL.,will be pleased the boss is back tmro, my hours look like there changing 1 till 7, despite him telling me im gonna be 12 to 6 grrr.
Another good day had some herby croutons with parnsip soup today woo,as well as a sarny at 1


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 17, 2012)

Glad your new job is going well.


----------



## topcat123 (Jan 18, 2012)

bealated congratulations on your new job glad to hear its going well


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2012)

topcat123 said:


> bealated congratulations on your new job glad to hear its going well



ty top x.....


----------

